
No Free Lunch for GPU Compiler Directives Either - melonakos
http://gpusoftware.com/blog/2012/04/11/no-free-lunch-for-gpu-compiler-directives/
======
melonakos
This is a follow-up post related to an NVIDIA blog post from one week ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3796039>

